# is this bench press increase good?



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

ok, so back in June i used to be able to bench around 60kg, with ok form, by august i was upto 70kg, and currently i am doing 85kg and doing it better then when i did the original 60kg.

is this a good increase in weight for a begininer? i mean total begininer to bench in June. although had been working out with the machines for 4 months before.

also during this time i have only spent 8 weeks in calorific surplus and around 12-13 in defict dieting.

how much should i aim to improve on this over the ext few months? eating surplus for half the time and dieting the other half...

any advice be welcomed!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

also i have lost around 7kg of fat over this period and gained 5lbs of muscle, i have got a bodyfat test today at 3.30. scared but excited at the same time lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would say yes, you should be fairly happy with them improvements mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Lucky233 said:


> Ummm everyone to there own I could only do 60 9 weeks ago now I'm on 110 ive been smashing the gym though :/


Well done mate, good progress too


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Lucky233 said:


> Ummm everyone to there own I could only do 60 9 weeks ago now I'm on 110 ive been smashing the gym though :/


Have you been eating to cut or bulk though?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

do you think 5 x 5 of 100 is possible by xmas? or even february at this rate? im doing alot of negative training to try to shock my system with the heavier weights, currently i can do 110kg negative. i.e prevent it from crashing down on my chest for about 3 seconds. and if my elbows are over 90 degrees i can actually lift it back up. (i know this is triceps but...) lol. would this speed the increases up?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

oh an i am natty, no drugs here :rolleye:


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

also i am talking about 5 full sets of 5 reps, not a 1rpm, my 1rp is around 95kg.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lucky233 said:


> Ummm everyone to there own I could only do 60 9 weeks ago now I'm on 110 ive been smashing the gym though :/


That is a mental increase in such a short space if time


----------



## { KLAUS } (May 27, 2010)

Lucky233 said:


> Ummm everyone to there own I could only do 60 9 weeks ago now I'm on 110 ive been smashing the gym though :/


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

simmonds87 said:


> It's not about the weight! its about the improvement, making sure you keep standards and technique!


i agree! if your going to do something do it right


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

xroguexkevinx said:


> oh an i am natty, no drugs here :rolleye:


Ill send you a medal in the post :whistling:


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Ill send you a medal in the post :whistling:


 yourgonna need my address right :clap:

hows the medal look better not be plastic **** lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

xroguexkevinx said:


> yourgonna need my address right :clap:
> 
> hows the medal look better not be plastic **** lol


Seriously mate keep it up, 5x5 is a very good routine


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

will do, so far i have managed to gain 8.5lbs of muscle over the past 9 weeks and dropped around 4.5lbs of fat off. if its not broken i aint going to fix it. although i am going to have to take a rest week as i havent in a long while.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> will do, so far i have managed to gain 8.5lbs of muscle over the past 9 weeks and dropped around 4.5lbs of fat off. if its not broken i aint going to fix it. although i am going to have to take a rest week as i havent in a long while.


How do you know this mate?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

OP

Any increase is good. Well done


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Belting increase that m8, keep it up


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Lucky233 said:


> Ummm everyone to there own I could only do 60 9 weeks ago now I'm on 110 ive been smashing the gym though :/


Video or u can't do it


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Big ape said:


> Video or u can't do it


lol, I love the vid or pics for proof thing on this forum, it's definately the best banter put down ever...


----------



## Jeckyll (Sep 19, 2011)

Kevinrogue......your making good progress dude, don't worry as long as the weight is still going up, don't forget u've been cutting too, the 5x5 could make even faster progress, its a good routine.......dont worry about numbers (ur not far off the magic 100 anyway), just keep good from and keep the weight going up,

keep it up dude


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

willsy said:


> How do you know this mate?


have had mutiple body fat tests done by a trainer over the past 9 weeks, look in the short bulks post for all the actual stats, in fact il put a link to it here.

same guy each test, same time of day as well. also states exactly what i have been doing aswell in terms of food


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/150044-short-bulks-bulldozer-bulking-have-you-tried-5.html

here is the progress


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I would say forget all about cutting for now mate.

Get some meat on your bones.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

Lucky233 said:


> Why would I lie I've got nothing to prove :/


 are you doing it natural is all i ask?


----------

